# Protoboard Questions



## flippy69 (Dec 24, 2020)

I’m just about finished building the protoboard. I have just the single row strip to solder but I’m hesitating because the photos look to me like it’s supposed to be a female part there.


----------



## Robert (Dec 24, 2020)

Nope, that's the correct part, but either will work fine.

Originally I used female pin headers but they weren't as tight of a fit for jumpers so I switched to all male headers instead.


----------



## ~nick~ (May 25, 2021)

any news on when these will be available again?


----------



## dmnCrawler (May 25, 2021)

flippy69 said:


> I’m just about finished building the protoboard. I have just the single row strip to solder but I’m hesitating because the photos look to me like it’s supposed to be a female part there.


It really depends on the connectors you use. If you just use pieces of solid core wire you can go with female. All mine are male, so I have to have male to female jumpers to connect to off board parts. I also added an led into one of the screw holes so I know when it is sending power and I used Dual Lock and 1/4" MDF to make boards I can pop on and off.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Sep 2, 2021)

Any ETA on the next batch of these?
I’m streamlining my whole protyping setup, and one or two of these could definitely be useful to keep around


----------



## BuddytheReow (Sep 2, 2021)

I think the Micro version is still in stock if you can't wait to start baking bread


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Sep 2, 2021)

BuddytheReow said:


> I think the Micro version is still in stock if you can't wait to start baking bread


Yeah, definitely planning on picking up one or two of those as well for the small form factor, but the “big boy” Porto board seems like an ideal replacement for what I already have set up (especially since then I can get rid of my janky potentiometer mounting bracket that I use when prototyping)


----------



## BuddytheReow (Sep 2, 2021)

If you're really into DIY you can consider making your own with some stripboard, header pins, and terminal blocks. Swap those pots in and out. I also used some "nice" scrap wood as a base. You'll need a test box too, which was a fun project for me. The protoboard is sleeker looking.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Sep 2, 2021)

Nice! Using a block of wood is definitely an option I hadn’t thought of (I’m very disorganized— the protoboard seemed like it would be a way to organize better so I stop misplacing shit, but I could just as well organize by mounting everything I already have to one 8x12 sheet of plywood). Frankly I had never even thought of using the screw terminal blocks for holding pots until I saw the protoboard. 

what’s the deal with the rotary switch with all of the sockets there? 2p4t for auditioning cap values without having to swap them out on the breadboard or something?


----------



## Feral Feline (Sep 2, 2021)

Or diodes, or resistors ... I've done the same thing. Very handy little board, a number of places sell similar. Might be another something to pester Bugg for a PPCB version...


----------



## BuddytheReow (Sep 2, 2021)

"mounting" all the components is just some sticky tack. It does the job. I took the time with my scrap wood to sand it down, stain it, and 3 coats of poly.

Here's where I got the mini mod boards









						Roto-Tone Deluxe [w/ Free Switch] - Rotary Switchable Mod Options Made Easy - GuitarPCB
					

The Amazing New Roto-Tone Deluxe (Rotary Switch Included with board)




					guitarpcb.com
				











						DPDT Wiring Board = 100's of Mod options. - GuitarPCB
					

The best mod board for your DPDT switch. Adding it to a 3PDT gives you an LED row!




					guitarpcb.com


----------



## Kroars (Sep 22, 2021)

dmnCrawler said:


> It really depends on the connectors you use. If you just use pieces of solid core wire you can go with female. All mine are male, so I have to have male to female jumpers to connect to off board parts. I also added an led into one of the screw holes so I know when it is sending power and I used Dual Lock and 1/4" MDF to make boards I can pop on and off.
> 
> View attachment 12150View attachment 12151View attachment 12152


Love the LED idea! Thanks for sharing!!


----------

